# Sooo weaning begins .....



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Im going to use this to follow through with Hopes' babies progress with weaning  & Sarah wanted Videos so theres some below  

So this morning Hopper actually attacked me! Yes with his gums & teeny teeth! lol so i prepared some food and heres the results, mess, smelly puppies. Also fat, stuffed & happy snoring babies  Im going to feed again at 6pm. Hope enjoyed being away for a while too so at least shes happy! We did have a lovely little silver bowl filled with the food, until Hopper & Dustin got in to eat! Then it was major mess so i cleaned the tray and fed them on there! Its soo much easier lol

Quick update on Verbena - You can see her size difference shes 4 weeks old and now weighs a whole 156g! Shes gained 6 grams over the last 9days! The vet nerse has said shes perfectly healthy but im keeping my eye on her  (you'll have to se eif you can spot the little white dot in the films)

Enjoy ... (Excuse my lame use of the camera  )

MMMM food times! 


Zzzzz sleepy times, mum turn dat fing off! 


(Then it was bathies time!)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh!!! Look at em'!!!! They are sooooooooooooooo cute!! They are just eating away. That is just SO sweet! Them all cuddled up together was so sweet too! That is just amazing!!!! Little Verbena holds her own, doesn't she. :love7:

And OMGosh, my Pumpkin was rolling down a hill!!!! I laughed out loud! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww so sweet.

They are really growing now.
Verbena is sooo cute.
Awww I want one!!
xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank T & Rachel! OMg it was soo messy! But they looked so cute curled up asleep i couldnt resist a quick video!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep the vids coming!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhhh bless them,naughty Hopper i'm sure he didn't mean to gum you


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha He did Michele!  Bad puppy ! lol Haha ill try to T! As often as i can  Ive had two homes fall in so far this weekend!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg they are too cute!! verbena is so small bless her!! Hoppers still my favourite  Great vids - keep them coming!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nothing like hearing little puppy squeeks  makes ya smile every time...


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awwww, so sweeeet! What is it they're eating? Looks squishy


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh.. seriously.. that is too adorable for words! I just love them, they are so precious. :love7:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, puppy mash!! I love the videos.. They are just so adorable even with crusty faces!
Robyn, you are such a goooood momma!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> omg they are too cute!! verbena is so small bless her!! Hoppers still my favourite  Great vids - keep them coming!


I know shes teeny  Thanks!



jan896 said:


> nothing like hearing little puppy squeeks  makes ya smile every time...


You should hear them growl They think theyre huge it sounds like a raccoon or something! lol I love pupyp squeaks!



YoQuiero said:


> Awwww, so sweeeet! What is it they're eating? Looks squishy


Thanks! Theyre eating Royal Canin Reproduction Starter Kibbles soaked in loads of hot water, with Wet canned meat! ITs all squiahy so they can lap and somewhat chew on it 



foggy said:


> Oh my gosh.. seriously.. that is too adorable for words! I just love them, they are so precious. :love7:


Thank you! 



chideb said:


> Aww, puppy mash!! I love the videos.. They are just so adorable even with crusty faces!
> Robyn, you are such a goooood momma!


Tehe thanks Deb!  Theyre adorable even when theyre all dirty lol! Thanks i do try


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet.I love them all.I am glad Verbena is gaining weight and all.BAD BOY! Hopper you don't bite your mommy.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> Aww so sweet.I love them all.I am glad Verbena is gaining weight and all.BAD BOY! Hopper you don't bite your mommy.


Thank you! Yes Verbena is growing loads  lol Hopper is a bad boy! I should have recorded it like the YouTube video "Charlie bite me!" haha that makes me giggle! lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, look at the size difference between them all - amazing! Looks like they're doing great though. 

I agree...that video of Pumpkin rolling is SO cute/funny!! Love it!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MChis said:


> Awww, look at the size difference between them all - amazing! Looks like they're doing great though.
> 
> I agree...that video of Pumpkin rolling is SO cute/funny!! Love it!!


Thank you Heather! THe differences between them is massive! They really re getting on great now  

Haha yes she is beautiful  lol


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

The difference is incredible - looks like two different litters!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I know its amazing! I wish Verbena would just grow!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Aww very cute lol xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Shell !


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG that totally killed me the little squeaks were too cute.. i wanted to jump in the screen and steal her!!

Hopper and Dustin look like BEARS compared to my little pup!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tehe i know their little squeaks are just adorable!  haha ill send her your way in a butter tub! lol

I know!! Their fluff doesnt help them look smaller either! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy had that problem.. her entire litter were HUGE just because they were fluffy and she was the fluffiest ha ah ha.. its amazing the size difference..was she last out??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha aww Daisy  Erm Verbena was about the 6th born i think ! lol She was all teeny! Ethel was holding it all up! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ethel hahahahahaha sorry!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to help you have a laugh .. Ethel HAHA sorry i need to giggle too!  god job shes pretty with that name lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad and happy to report theyre eating two small meals a day! So proud of them heres a quick snap! enjoy


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very good, enjoyed watching the clips, they are all very cute


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

WHeres chunky monkey hopper?? That food looks tasty lol.. Verbena is hiding under dustin.. GET IN THERE AND EAT GIRL


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I cant believe the difference in sizes. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> WHeres chunky monkey hopper?? That food looks tasty lol.. Verbena is hiding under dustin.. GET IN THERE AND EAT GIRL


Haha if you tilt the screen you'll see him sitting in the top of the photo! My flash went funny! lol Verbena ate loads after that photo! 



rache said:


> I cant believe the difference in sizes. x


I know its incredible! I wish i had 7 big puppies than 6 and the two little teeny ones lol x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Wow, they are growing up 
The tiny ones still look tiny though...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thansk Therese! With the exceptions of Miss Verbena .. theyre all gorwing quickly!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, look at little Verbena hiding by her big brudder.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I cannot believe how much they have changed in just a few short weeks! 
That video with the food is priceless, and Miss Verbena awww what a speck of cuteness.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TLI said:


> Awwww, look at little Verbena hiding by her big brudder.


She got scared!  lol



KittyD said:


> I cannot believe how much they have changed in just a few short weeks!
> That video with the food is priceless, and Miss Verbena awww what a speck of cuteness.


I know the change is amazing theyre so individual! Dustin can offically wagg his tail! oh jesus is it cute!  lol Thanks too!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I needed the puppy fix!! Verbena is still such a wee little girl..lol She looks like she should be at "T's" house with all the ittsy bittsys..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> Oh, I needed the puppy fix!! Verbena is still such a wee little girl..lol She looks like she should be at "T's" house with all the ittsy bittsys..


I'm trying to convince her of that as well! But she isn't giving in! :lol: Seeee, even Deb thinks so! When can I come get her???? 

She was meant to be mine.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I need to see the wagging tail action.. its just too cute.. i love nothing more than a happy dogs tail wagging like a helicopter!

Verbena you's need to eatz lotz of foodz up coz my mummy (and your adoptive one) sayz food is good for littlez girls.. and she finks Auntie T shouldz come to the land of Eng and looks after you forever wiv the English Chi Wee's.. I finx they bark funny tho you know coz they American. ha ha lubs daisy


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well a Whole new chapter opens now ..

Fully weaned and doing great! Also loving chewing on their blankie! Man Hopper is a right little fiesty one!  Not much to really add here now, i didnt get that much oppurtunity to update it often! lol


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It was really fun watchig a litter of pups grow up..thanks so much Robyn !!


----------

